# First show Freak out!



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi,
Today was our first day showing in Novice Rally A at the GGDFA in Ocala FL, and there were over 1000 entries.We had a great day meeting people and watching the competitions. In terms of socializing the experience was invaluable, and we met so many great people. 

In terms of performance in the ring it was a painful! LOL! I was totally confident with respect to the course, but Finn was unfocused and so ambivalent. He just looked at me like I have no idea what your asking me to do.I was persistent and pushed thorough, and about 3/4 of the way,the judge said. You know you are aloud to excuse yourself! I chuckled and finished up with something that Finn would do, then we exited the ring.

We are competing again tomorrow, and I hope it goes better, but again. The exposure to the environment is so good for Finn, and by the end of the day he was pretty relaxed and social.

So wish us luck and I will update tomorrow!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Good Luck to you and Finn!
Nice pics!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope you have a better day in the ring tomorrow. I love the pictures!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

As long as he's having fun no worries  Isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

YES! I think all in all we had a great day.I have never seen so many beautiful dogs in one place! I'm looking forward to tomorrow, and hope for the best!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

My first novice show was awful. Complete failure. And I thought we would do OK becuase we trained so hard.

But it was fun anyhow. Kept moving on.

Keep plugging away. Its worth it. My dog just loves to work, so do I, even if we don't exactly rock the house.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Solas Goldens said:


> Hi,
> I was persistent and pushed thorough, and about 3/4 of the way,the judge said. You know you are aloud to excuse yourself! I chuckled and finished up with something that Finn would do, then we exited the ring.




It's OK, on my first Novice run with my previous dog, the judge had to excuse us because I couldn't catch my dog, who was running circles around the ring instead of heeling off leash. 

Don't give up! It sounds like it is a great place to even just pull out of treats and train while you are on the grounds. Lots of good distractions to work through. 

I hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so proud of you for getting out there and doing it!!! Good luck today, and remember to have fun.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck for today. It is all about having fun and loved the pictures.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You had fun, you got in the ring, and you're doing it again tomorrow...The rest is an adventure, the hard part is over. Speaking from experience, DON'T take a long break (15 years) or you'll have to start all over again, with the first show jitters, only in the B classes!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Oooh outside! It looks nice out where you are.
Where's the update from day 2? 
Hope you had fun and were happy.

I remember our first show - 10 point handler error - oooppppssss!!!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

It does get easier, for both of you! For the longest time I thought I was the only person who didn't qualify in rally novice A....keep getting out there and get lots of experience!


----------

